

'Kill Switch' Internet bill alarms privacy experts  - cwan
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/technology/2011-02-15-kill-switch_N.htm

======
kirbman89
This idea of a 'Kill Switch' is nonsense. Lieberman is a pussy as he scares
easily. Imagine the propaganda people are going to spread, like "the
government wants to control us". Actions like this will cause a revolt because
of false facts.

